# Looking at getting a TV for my PC



## Norm (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi there everyone, I'm new to the site (as a poster anyways) and I have been doing some hunting around the site but haven't been able to find anything similar.

I'm looking at getting a TV for my PC/consoles, I'm looking at TVs in the 40-50inch range.

One question for you guys is, how do you guys feel in regards to plasmas VS LEDs for this sort of thing, obviously if I'm using it for my PC its going to be on a LOT, so I'm kind of concerned about potential burn in issues and such with a plasma, but their prices are harder to compete against, especially since I'm looking to spend about 8-1200 all in with the higher end being reserved for a TV if it just gives so much more than the other options 

The other thing is if its going to be a primary PC screen its going to be about 3 feet from my face, could possibly move the desk back another foot but not much further than that >.>

Any advice on my little predicament guys?


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Given the PC and a lot of static images, I think I would go with an LED/LCD rather than a plasma. Plasmas have better imagery to offer (and less brightness), but are better suited to home theater use with controlled lighting. For a PC an LCD based display should do fine.

Your distance problem is a little harder to address. At that distance you will certainly get full use of 1080 details, in fact it's a case where you'd even be able to see all that 4K has to offer. Is that the furthest distance you can achieve without moving the display off your desk or is there a wall or something that limits the distance? I don't really have a solution if that's the case, other than going to a smaller screen size.


----------



## Norm (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah the way its setup I want to mount it on the wall in front of my desk, but because of how the rooms shaped and whats in it, I can at most pull my desk back a foot, and even then it will kind of mess up the setup for the other desk beside me so I kind of don't even want to pull my desk out that much, but would if I really had to.


----------

